# Hours of daylight?



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just wondering what the would be a good time frame to have my lights on in my tank. I am running a 36" 10k bulb right now I dont really have a set time when they are on or off i have a timer but a recent power outage made that go out of whack so while im reseting it I figured I would check to see what I should set it for.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

8-10 hours is usually a pretty good guideline. Longer lighting periods = more algae in my experience.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yea, I had 12hrs before and I had a lot of algae. I reduced it to 9.*


----------



## gearhead65 (May 6, 2010)

I have mine set up for 12 hrs right now, so we'll see how that goes. Will the addition of UV LEDs help keep the algae low or will it thrive???


----------

